# Netscape 7.0



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Has anyone downloaded and tried the new Netscape 7.0? The v6.0 is just plain lousy! Using 4.7 email and am very satisfied. Is the new version as fast as 4x? Any comments would be appreciated. Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Gary16735,

Here is a Netscape forum.

http://sillydog.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Thanks hewee, I figured if anyone had an answer, you would. Am going to hold off until v7.0 comes out in final form but I have your link bookmarked. Again, thanks. Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your very welcome


----------



## So0o0Confuse (Jun 17, 2002)

I have it - I love it... ( the 'tabs' got me, dont know how i ever managed without them.

I had a couple of minor kinks i had to work out but i did and promoted Net 7.0 to my Default Browser.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So0o0Confuse,

Good to hear you love the Netscape 7.x.

What was the kinks you had?


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Yeppers, I really like it (well, actually I really like Mozilla 1.0.1, which is what Netscape 7.0 was built on).

I have been a fan of tabbed browsing for several builds now.

So0o0Confuse,

Go over here to download and install the pop-up stopper for it.

http://www.ufaq.org/ns7/adblocker.html

They tell you where, but not which exact setting.

Uncheck the Allow Websites to Open unrequested windows. Every once in awhile, a flash pop-up window will get through, but everything else just goes nowhere.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Brooks and SoOoOConfused - How is v7.0 stacking up in your expections? Have been doing a lot of checking and would like to get your views after a week of having the version. Thanks, Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ramona are Netscape Queen has tested it out and loves it.

http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/index6.html

Does not say that aboue at her web site but in an email I got from her.


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

Gary, I downloaded it yesterday and found it is much better then the previous versions. 2 minor glitches I have found so far... The tab button does not work to go between text fields, you have to maunally click on the field you want to go to. The other thing is that some of the other programs netscape is bundled together with is full of spyware. I ran adaware before I installed and after I installed it I found a spyware registry Key for Net2phone and several cookies which reported back usage... all of there were not there before 7.0. Just a word of caution. Otherwise the application is great.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

More if what Ramona said.

Check out my Netscape Forum, as I posted the SillyDog streamline
version yesterday:
Netscape 7.0 Final with Mail & Newsgroups
http://sillydog.org/narchive/sd/70.html 13 MB

Netscape 7.0 Final Stand Alone
http://sillydog.org/narchive/sd/70.html 10.2 MB


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

I really like it a lot. I have been using Mozilla for quite awhile now and this latest version of Mozilla and Netscape 7 are really good. A few things I am not crazy about, mainly it wanting you to activate a netscape account, but once you cancel it, it does not come back up (unlike the MSN one in Windows XP).

If all you need for email is basic email capabilities with less security risks, this is a fast easy to use email client.

The browser itself is highly configurable. There are all sorts of addons that will work on it. A lot of them are written for the Mozilla browser, but since Netscape 7 was built upon the Mozilla browser, most of them work.

A few of the better add-ons are bannerblinds 
http://bannerblind.mozdev.org/

The User Agent tool bar for changing the id string quickly(be aware that due to the way Sun has developed thier Java client that if you use a IE string, it will crash the browser on the next startup)
http://uabar.mozdev.org/

Themes. Most of these Mozilla themes will also work in NEtscape 7
http://themes.mozdev.org/


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

I will second that. I am going to implement the standalone version when we do our upgrading in October of the Public Access Terminals.

The forum that Hewee mentions is at 
http://www.windowsbbs.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=5 and it is dedicated just to Netscape issues.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Brooks,

Ramona is at both forums.

http://www.windowsbbs.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=5

http://sillydog.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=1

Plus the Netscape 7.0 Streamline and stand-alone at sillydog there is NO Activation (Registration)
See chart on page below

http://sillydog.org/narchive/sd/70.html


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Never been to the Silly Dog forums(I just use his servers to download Netscape from as he is usually faster), but it does not surprise me that she is over there, since she is very involved with Netscape. 

I post over at the Windows BBS Netscape forum some myself.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Silly Dog forums is some what new so most have not been there yet. 
But they have been around for year as Silly Dog netscape archive.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Downloaded a couple days ago and so far I like very much. Question, is there a way to get rid of the Netscape logo (approx 4x6 inches) when you go to the mail? Have it on my desktop and when clicking, I get the logo before the mail section showes up. Also, when I turn on the computer. I know I have Netscape but can these items be removed? Thanks, Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Gary16735,

You talking about the ad or Splash Screen?

COMMAND LINE OPTIONS IN NETSCAPE 6.X AND NETSCAPE 7.0 PR1

http://home.att.net/~cherokee67/ns7cmdlines.html


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Apparently I am missing something or don't know how to do it. I see all the command lines but how do I set the disable splash into operation? Please help me with this item as I am now lost. Thanks, Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Gary16735,

Hey I feel better now because after going back and read more I am not sure how to do it either.
It does not say what file to open and edit.

Post over at her other forum and ask them. 

I need to install 7.x so I can learn it. I know not all is the same as with the 4.x versions.

Sorry for helping you and not helping you at the same time.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Think we found the answer. Went to the forum and there was my question and answer. Went to Edit, preferences, advanced and checked Enable Quick Launch. Also went to Go, Start, Run, typed in msconfig, clicked OK, Start up tab and unchecked Mozilla Quick Launch. Don't know if I needed to do the last item but everything is working just the way I wanted it to. 
hewee, thanks for your help and guess we learn together. Try the new v7.0. I really like it. Now I have to get my drafts and templates transfered over from 4.7 to 7.0. Again, thanks, Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great to hear you got it fixed Gary.

Yea we always learn new things.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Think I spoke to soon. Am still haveing the problems. Going back to the forum and re-read everything. Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK can you post a link to where your reading all this from?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Note: To add that line to the file and have it stay you need to do it with netscape closed down.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

hewee, went to this forum
sillydog.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=1
The thread is "Just upgraded to NS7 - Have a Question
That is the thread that you suggested in an earlier post to this thread. Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Gary

Here is the link to the thread

http://sillydog.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=314&sid=736a8986327174786b0ee88fc6a7c43a


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

I use windowswasher to clean up my browser etc (www.webroot.com). When I recently added mozilla and wanted to clean it also Webroot told me to download netscape 6 or 7. After I did the product cleaned both browsers.
Above I read that they are closely related. 
Could someone tell me what is their relation and does it make sense to use both browsers?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Brooks (Oct 31, 2001)

Very close indeed, as Netscape is based on the Open Source Mozilla project. Netscape takes the base Mozilla browser and then rebrands it and adds in its own spellchecker and a few other little goodies, such as AIM, realplayer, a few other "helper" programs for media viewing (while disabling the builtin pop-up stopper, you can re-enable it by going to http://www.ufaq.org/ns7/adblocker.html).

The core is the same, but some of the install folders are different. They can also use the same profile data, which is why after installing Netscape 7, webwasher would clean out Mozilla.

There is really no sense in using both and in some cases, can actually have a detrimental effect. What can happen, is that with the skins (for one example) they change the specs on how the skins are written to improve performance, this always happens in Mozilla first, so if you update Mozilla and apply a new skin, the older version of Netscape can have problems and will not run correctly, or it will uninstall the new skin and then Mozilla won't have it anymore.

Occasionally, they also will change how the user.prefs file is used. Thus, if the change is made in Mozilla, it possibly could affect Netscape.

I personally am just running Mozilla at this point to avoid this potential problem.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Thanks to all, have it working just fine. Had to do some work at it but have it without the splash screen anywhere. In Start, Run , type msconfig, click xstartup, uncheck Mozilla Quick Launch that deals with "aim". In Netscape, edit, preferences, click Advanced and check Enable Quick Launch.
This is working for me and am running ME. Other computers or OS may need to be figured a bit differently. Gary


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Gary


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Brooks:
Thanks for the info. I fact I did seem to be having problems running them both.
I downloaded the stripped down version from sillydog and am in love with this browser. Its another way to shut the Gates, especially when you do not then have to sign-on to the AOL/TW stuff instead.
Thanks also to all for the great info on this thread!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Email from Ramona on Netscape 7.0

As to the Mail in 7.0. I am using Windows 98SE, and have used
nothing but Netscape Mail, and have made Netscape 7.0 my default
browser. Not a hint of a problem in either Mail or Newsgroups.

So who knows what the trouble is Gary.


----------



## Gary16735 (Sep 2, 2001)

Since my last post on 9-9-02, I have not had a bit of trouble with the mail program. Works better than 4.7 or 4.79. However, I have not figured out how to transport my drafts and templates from 4.7 to 7.0. Other than that, this is highly recommended. Gary


----------

